# Brian, anyway to find history of my membership years ago?



## Panina (Jun 17, 2018)

Tug knows how many members we ever have had and keeps every review.

I know I was a member in my 30’s (now 58).  I remember paying dues and looking at reviews.  When my husband passed away I was frozen in time and stopped everything timesharing including TUG. Eventually I came back home. 

In my old tug days I was a browser.  I can’t say I wrote much, if anything, just don’t remember. 

So Brian, is there any way to find out when my first experience was with our wonderful TUG?  My guess would be no, but I can dream.  Yes, yes I know I have too much time on my hands, This darn ankle.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2018)

if you email me at tug@Tug2.net i can try to look up your account via email address.

however reviews before the early 2000s werent really linked to any specific login since TUG didnt actually have individual logins for users until then.  before that everyone used the tug/time info!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 18, 2018)

I remember responding to asale ad in the early nineties I believe it was tug


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2018)

fwiw, I had a paid TUG membership waaay back in the Prodigy days, (early 90's before I ever bought a TS- thanks to TUG) but those records have disappeared.


----------



## Panina (Jun 18, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> fwiw, I had a paid TUG membership waaay back in the Prodigy days, (early 90's before I ever bought a TS- thanks to TUG) but those records have disappeared.



I remember speaking on the phone with Brian’s dad, sending payment and posting the excitement I had when getting my first resale from the HOA at cold springs.  

Over the years my emails have changed as I switched providers, until I just started using gmail.  I don’t remember them, so right now my road to find out when I first became a tug member is halted.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2018)

there are member records that go back to the mid 90s easily, but sadly only if that membership stayed current (or at least regularly current etc).

I believe after 15 or so years if a membership had been expired (or especially if the owner indicated they did not wish to renew) many accounts were removed.


----------



## Panina (Jun 18, 2018)

It was just a nostalgic thing for me...lost tugger comes home.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2018)

Panina, Welcome back home tugger.


----------

